# swimming in ocean?



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all!
I am done moving and back......I have just decided to take Jake to the beach. It is in Fl and is one voted one of the top 10 dog beaches in the USA. The entire area is for dogs.....many restaurants are dog friendly and the place I am staying caters to our canine family. They supply dog towels, bowls, an outside shower with hot water for bathing....etc.

This the our first time to travel to the beach. Anything special I should be careful of or aware of? Jake loves to swim in the river so I am 100% sure he will love the beach. I know I need to rinse him after each swim....but what about the sand in his nose, eyes and mouth? How do I know when he is really tired?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Chance LOVES to go to the beach, my biggest warning is to be aware of how hot the sand is, especially in FL! We live more south in SC and it can get dangerously hot. When we first moved here I made the mistake of not checking walking back to the car (we got there early in the day when it was cool) and Chance's paws got burnt.  I ended up carrying him a half mile back to the car because it was waaaaay too hot. Now I carry booties with me to put on him so when we are walking to and from the car, his feet are safe.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Make sure to rinse him after a swim. Wolfie loves to go to the beach. He eats a lot of sand, and drinks the water. After he gets diarrhea everytime, so don't be surprised if Jake has the runs.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Im a local Floridian... lol... which beach is it?????? 

The sand does get hot.. so I would watch out for that... 

Other than that.. we want to take Kola to the beach for the first time however we arent sure which one... lol

Let us know how it goes... take pics...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Cape San Blas Florida......


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

That sounds like fun! I'm from Fairhope, AL. We always took ours to the beach. 
Besides what the others have already said, we had trouble with the dogs rolling over dead fish plus stepping on fish bones or glass. I try to survey the substrate before letting the dogs run.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Try not to let him drink too much salt water….and fetching balls and items with lots of sand is hard on the teeth…. but just for the occasional trip probably not something to worry about. In TX and I'm sure FL too we watch for gators……!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if my dog was swimming in the ocean
he would have a life vest on and maybe
a long line attached.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

jakeandrenee said:


> Cape San Blas Florida......


I've never been there ... sounds like a great place for a bi-species vacation. 
Cape San Blas Vacation Rentals.<strong>Pet Friendly Barrier Dunes Rentals &Florida Beach!</strong>


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Take fresh drinking water! Hopefully he will drink that and not the saltwater like my sily doofus!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Them drinking the salt water with give them faucet butt, so be aware of this and don't let them drink it and if they do be prepared. . .you're going to LOVE CSB


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Natalie
I am looking forward to going!!!!......it seems like a great place for dog lovers off the grid. No phones....and not many people. It's a long drive but I can't wait. We leave Tuesday.

I am going to do my best with the water drinking and bring his collapsable bowl and plenty of fresh water. If he does drink it, how long do the runs last?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

natalie559 said:


> Them drinking the salt water with give them faucet butt, so be aware of this and don't let them drink it and if they do be prepared. .


:thumbup:


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

We live near the ocean and take our dogs occasionally. 
Our shepherds have never shown any interest in swimming in the ocean at all. Maybe into the water a little bit but not swimming.








Our Golden Retriever took off for China once however and probably headed out a half mile or more before turning around, ha.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

My dogs love to swim and being with them at the beach is the best! I always bring lots of fresh water and an umbrella, we could sit like that ALL day.

In my experience the digestive upset caused from drinking the salt water will last that evening and sometimes into the next day. The only time Penny has ever had an accident in her crate was the day after a trip to the beach and let me tell you it was not pretty. So after the beach I make sure to take them out regularly.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am near the beach and rivers/lakes/ponds...Masi love love loves the water, and loves jumping waves Have fun it sounds like a great place


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok.......I will watch him very closely......


----------

